# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  > Публичное бета-тестирование  >  AVPTool 7.0.0.195 - теперь совместим с KAV/KIS любой версии.

## DVi

По адресу http://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/devbuilds/AVPTool/ выложена 195 сборка AVPTool: http://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/...2007_14-24.exe
Прошу протестировать ее на совместимость с установленным на машине KAV/KIS любой версии и отписаться в этой теме о результатах.
Заранее благодарен!

AVPTool - это бесплатный антивирусный сканер с встроенной утилитой диагностики заражения компьютера. AVPTool не имеет функций постоянной защиты компьютера и обновлений антивирусных баз.



*Добавлено через 17 минут*

Файл будет лежать в этой папке недолго - до завтра. Постарайтесь успеть скачать, пожалуйста.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*

Ссылка из строки "Передайте отчет об исследовании системы специалистам и выполните их инструкции" ведут на соответствующие форумы Virusinfo.info.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SuperBrat

Зеркала.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Я не поленился выполнить опыт на "полигоне" - KIS 7  в полном развороте  + типовой софт, и затем запуск AVPTool. Глюки не замечены, единственное, что нужно помнить - в ходе исследования для ручного лечения AVPTool снимет перехваты KIS, поэтому следует перезагрузиться после сбора информации ... (собственно это аналог в сумме двух скриптов, положенных сейчас по правилам)

----------


## DVi

Ну как, можно в таком виде пробовать использовать AVPTool как альтернативу связки CureIt+AVZ+HijackThis? 
Хелперы готовы фиксить скриптами, а не хайджеком?

----------


## DVi

Выложена 198 сборка. Забирайте быстрее - она пролежит не дольше суток:
http://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/...2007_19-16.exe

Повторяю свой вопрос: хелперы готовы отказаться от использования хайджека в пользу скриптов AVZ?

----------


## PavelA

Я не готов.
Аргументирую: часто в Хиджаке фиксить бывает удобнее.
1/В AVZ из протокола некоторые команды генерить не удобно (касается удаления BHO).
2/AVZ не показывает мусор в реестре (file missing).
3/Скрипты на удаление сервисов пишутся на основе логов Хиджака. На сайте Касперского приходится использовать и GSI.

----------


## SuperBrat

> Выложена 198 сборка. Забирайте быстрее - она пролежит не дольше суток


Зеркало 1
Зеркало 2

----------


## drongo

Поддерживаю Павла, нужно доработать эти моменты как в программе  AVZ так  и AVPTool .

----------


## rubin

Кстати, насчет совместимости - ставил AVP Tool себе, выключил антивирус (KAV 7.0.125), вышел из него, провел сканирование - перезагрузил компьютер... Антивирус перестал автоматически запускаться при запуске системы: запустил вручную, галочка в опциях стоит... Обновление так же перестало работать: "Запрещены файловые операции". После удаления AVP Tool и перезагрузки все работает корректно.
PS: Переходить еще не готов, ИМХО еще не до конца программа доработана - свои собственные файлы подозревает на кейлоггер... Да и хелпа нормального по нему не нашел.
PPS: Я про 195 сборку, 198 еще не смотрел

----------


## RiC

> Выложена 198 сборка. Забирайте быстрее - она пролежит не дольше суток:


У меня уже не качается  :Sad: 




> Повторяю свой вопрос: хелперы готовы отказаться от использования хайджека в пользу скриптов AVZ?


Imho недостатки -
1. Файлы AVPTool можно занести в "базу безопасных" AVZ из лога уйдет куча мусора.
2. Лог AVZ, писал уже неоднократно, в нём должно быть всё, что может теоретически запуститься, исключая опознанные по базе безопасных, а не только то, что в текущий момент висит в памяти.
3. Проверка по умолчанию не смогла найти полностью Tibs.bb, нашла только spooldr.exe, остальных только при полной проверке.
4. Попытка вылечить drivers\tcpip.sys вызвала какую-то внутреннююю ошибку в результате файл в логе пометился как вылеченный, а на самом деле так и остался зараженным.
5. Ну и напоследок - удалятся AVPTool не желает, Uninstall не может найти рядом лежащий .DAT.

Система - WinXP pro SP2 engl "виртуалка".
Tool ставил так-же Eng.

----------


## SuperBrat

> У меня уже не качается


А с зеркал?

----------


## PavelA

> У меня уже не качается 
> 
> 
> Imho недостатки -
> 1. Файлы AVPTool можно занести в "базу безопасных" AVZ из лога уйдет куча мусора.


Я бы более строже сказал: не можно,  а нужно. :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> Кстати, насчет совместимости - ставил AVP Tool себе, выключил антивирус (KAV 7.0.125), вышел из него, провел сканирование - перезагрузил компьютер... Антивирус перестал автоматически запускаться при запуске системы: запустил вручную, галочка в опциях стоит...


Это бага. Исправлю в 199.




> Обновление так же перестало работать: "Запрещены файловые операции". После удаления AVP Tool и перезагрузки все работает корректно.


Должно быть исправлено в 198.




> Да и хелпа нормального по нему не нашел.


В принципе, можно было бы туда запихать хелп от КИС7 (слегка его подрезав). Но мне кажется, что для такой утилиты можно обойтись онлайновым хелпом. Как полагаете?




> У меня уже не качается 
> Imho недостатки -
> 1. Файлы AVPTool можно занести в "базу безопасных" AVZ из лога уйдет куча мусора.


Да - как только стабилизируется сборка, я попрошу Олега забросить эти файлы в белый список




> 2. Лог AVZ, писал уже неоднократно, в нём должно быть всё, что может теоретически запуститься, исключая опознанные по базе безопасных, а не только то, что в текущий момент висит в памяти.


 Этот вопрос, скорее, к Олегу, чем к AVPTool. Я могу туда вставить любой скрипт сбора информации о системе, какой пожелаете.




> 3. Проверка по умолчанию не смогла найти полностью Tibs.bb, нашла только spooldr.exe, остальных только при полной проверке.


 В чем отличие настроек проверки по умолчанию и полной проверки? В количестве объектов сканирования (выбранных на главном окне) или в настройках глубины сканирования?




> 4. Попытка вылечить drivers\tcpip.sys вызвала какую-то внутреннююю ошибку в результате файл в логе пометился как вылеченный, а на самом деле так и остался зараженным.


 Проиллюстрируйте, пожалуйста скриншотами. Если я правильно понял, это один из компонентов Tibs.bb? Можете выслать мне его в личку для теста?




> 5. Ну и напоследок - удалятся AVPTool не желает, Uninstall не может найти рядом лежащий .DAT.


Удаление предполагается по нажатию на ссылку в правом нижнем углу экрана: "Complete antivirus protection"

----------


## PavelA

> В принципе, можно было бы туда запихать хелп от  КИС7 (слегка его подрезав). Но мне кажется, что для такой утилиты можно обойтись онлайновым хелпом. Как полагаете?


А почему КИС7? Для этой утилиты д.б. свой,собственный хелп. Онлайн-хелп чаще всегда не доступен с больного компьютера (Инет отключен, антивирус отключен, пользователь в изоляции).

----------


## rubin

> В принципе, можно было бы туда запихать хелп от КИС7 (слегка его подрезав). Но мне кажется, что для такой утилиты можно обойтись онлайновым хелпом. Как полагаете?


Не знаю, локальный хелп тоже нужен  :Smiley:  Чтобы если что-то сразу открыть и посмотреть... 
Как я понял AVP Tool это будет замена AVZ? Или AVZ так же будет параллельно развиваться?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Не знаю, локальный хелп тоже нужен  Чтобы если что-то сразу открыть и посмотреть... 
> Как я понял AVP Tool это будет замена AVZ? Или AVZ так же будет параллельно развиваться?


Так AVZ и его ядро в AVPTool - это одно и тоже. Т.е. используется идентичный код, одинаковые базы и т.п. AVZ будет развиваться, он является отладочным полигоном - вся откатанное на AVZ автоматом перемещается в AVPTool. Но различие у них концептуальное - AVZ позволяет все поделать руками через меню, у AVPTool возможности такой самодеятельности нет и не будет - предполагается, что лог изучит опытный хелпер и предложит скрипты, которые все сдалают. Причем на 99% решен вопрос о том, что скрипты будут привязываться к его ПК, дабы исключить "самолечение"

----------


## PavelA

AVZ - для virusinfo (относительно независимого).
AVP Tool - helpdesk Kaspersky.com

Поправьте, если я не прав.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> AVZ - для virusinfo (относительно независимого).
> AVP Tool - helpdesk Kaspersky.com
> 
> Поправьте, если я не прав.


На самом деле не обязательно - AVPTool может заменить DrWeb CureIT + AVZ

----------


## DVi

> AVZ - для virusinfo (относительно независимого).
> AVP Tool - helpdesk Kaspersky.com
> 
> Поправьте, если я не прав.


AVPTool разрабатывается для упрощения процесса лечения. А уж где его использовать - без разницы. 

Вот смотрите: сегодня правила Вирусинфо включают в себя один антивирусный сканер 2 две утилиты диагностики. Каждая из этих программ имеет собственный интерфейс и пользователь обязан разобраться в каждой из них.
AVPTool включает в себя и сканер, и диагностику. Мне кажется, что объединение этих функций в одной программе будет более понятно пациентам. И правила форума можно будет сократить до минимума.

AVZ - это самостоятельный продукт, на котором Олег имеет возможность обкатывать все свои идеи (которых у него великое множество).

*Добавлено через 48 секунд*




> На самом деле не обязательно - AVPTool может заменить DrWeb CureIT + AVZ


+ хайджек

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> + хайджек


Ну да. Если хелперы дадут четкий список того, что нужно ввести в AVZ/AVPTool для ухода от хейджека, то проблем нет, за выходные я все это внесу. Насчет чистки мусора я не совсем согласен - от него особых проблем нет. Удаление BHO из лога я прикрутил.

----------


## PavelA

AVPTool может лечить файловые вирусы? Если нет, то от Куре-Ит отказаться невозможно. Давайте попробуем этот вариант на какой-нибудь теме из "Помогите!".

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

> AVPTool может лечить файловые вирусы?


Ровно с тем же успехом, что и коммерческий KAV.

----------


## RiC

> В принципе, можно было бы туда запихать хелп от КИС7 (слегка его подрезав). Но мне кажется, что для такой утилиты можно обойтись онлайновым хелпом.


Imho не стоит "раздувать" дистрибутив, и так не маленький.




> В чем отличие настроек проверки по умолчанию и полной проверки?


По умолчанию - как запустилось, если не ошибаюсь стояло "System memory" "Startup objects" и "Disc boot sectors".
Полная - C: 
Глубина сканирования не менялась.




> Удаление предполагается по нажатию на ссылку в правом нижнем углу экрана: "Complete antivirus protection"


И так не работает.

----------


## XL

> Насчет чистки мусора я не совсем согласен - от него особых проблем нет. Удаление BHO из лога я прикрутил.


Вот здесь я не совсем согласен. Иногда только хайджек показывает прошитый в реестре прокси сервер, который не виден в свойствах обозревателя (подключения - настройка LAN) и та же самая хрень бывает с DNS'ами. А это, сами понимаете... Правда, в таких случаях сеть у пациента не работает как правило... Поэтому такие в "помогите" не обращаются, к таким приходится идти домой... 
За BHO fixing спасибо! Давно не хватало, я уже говорил ранее, ибо сам практически не пользуюсь хайджеком, а прибегаю к нему только тогда, когда AVZ не приносит должного результата.

----------


## DVi

> И так не работает.


Честно говоря, мне не верится в это. Там простейшая логика: при нажатии на эту ссылку дается команда на снятие самозащиты и запуск анинсталлера. Всё.

Если же Вы запускаете unins000.exe вручную, то работающая самозащита не дает ему открыть файл unins000.dat.

----------


## XL

Мое предложение относительно типа исследования ситемы:

1. Установка AVZPM
2. Ребут
3. Снятие юзермодных и кернелмодных хуков
4. Исследование системы со всеми службами и драйверами, а также с полным сканированием моего компьютера по сигнатурам.

В этой ситуации будет нелишним, как уже говорилось ранее многими, отмечать дополнительные особенности неактивных служб и драйверов (наличие файла на диске, возможность доступа к файлу...)

----------


## PavelA

+1 к Xl

----------


## RiC

> Честно говоря, мне не верится в это.


Сработало со второй попытки, может самозащита не успела отключится, "виртуалка" иногда страдает весьма экзотическими глюками.

----------


## drongo

Хочу добавить что сервисы как активные так и не активные должны быть в отдельныйх колонках с встроенными ссылками на карантин и удаление, остановку.Если сервис опознан как безопасны- то не нужно показывать в стандартном логе по умолчанию.
Также навеяно многими темами, стандратное удаление не помогает справиться с заразой. Только если пофиксить в hijackthis, то можно удалять.
Например :


```
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=D:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,D:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe,
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [startdrv] D:\WINDOWS\Temp\startdrv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [userinit] D:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
```

Нужно сделать проверку  ключей  

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run 
HKEY_CURENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
```

и сделать ссылку для формирования нужного лечащего скрипта.

----------


## PavelA

@Drongo можно воспользоваться RegKeyDel для удаления ключа, а потом использовать скрипт для лечения. 
Связкой HJ & AVZ привычней пользоваться.

----------


## drongo

@PavelA Согласен, но ведь нужно ещё указать в логе линк  под нужным файлом .RegKeyDel .


От   cureit можно отказаться, а   вот от hijakthis я бы не хотел по нескольким причинам:
Во первых,ещё не всё что показывает лог hijakthis видно в логе авз. {этот пункт возможно будет не действителен, пока вы читаете это сообщение ;-) }
Во вторых, никакая программа не застрахована от багов- так что дополнительная  эспертизная тулза явлеться в своём роде проверкой, а всё ли мы подчистили? 
В третьих, наш форум с не давнего времени стал работать и на международном уровне.hijakthis- знаком многим англоязычным  - им будет легче освоиться.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Совсем отказываться от Найджека нельзя. Он удобен, привычен, иногда, действительно, в нем сразу видно то, что не видно в авз. + у найджека хороший онлайн парсер. 
AVPtool может быть заменой АВЗ+Куреит и пока все.
Кстати, по размеру, что тоже важно юзерам, связка авз+доктор предпочтительнее.

----------


## PavelA

@Dvi Рассматривая у себя на машине "Скрытые устройства" обнаружил неск. драйверов от Вашей утилиты. Что-то не совсем корректно удалялось.

----------


## rubin

Угу, у меня после удаления в автозапуске остался setup_7xxxxxx.exe, при перезагрузке процесс запускался

----------


## DVi

> @Dvi Рассматривая у себя на машине "Скрытые устройства" обнаружил неск. драйверов от Вашей утилиты. Что-то не совсем корректно удалялось.


А после перезагрузки?
Покажите, пожалуйста, скриншот.



> Угу, у меня после удаления в автозапуске остался setup_7xxxxxx.exe, при перезагрузке процесс запускался


А точнее? Напишите полное имя файла

----------


## PavelA

См. скрин. Посл. доступная сборка после перезагрузки компьютера.

----------


## rubin

Угу, примерно такое же... просто уже сказать не могу, т.к. все следы вручную подтер

----------


## DVi

> Угу, у меня после удаления в автозапуске остался setup_7xxxxxx.exe, при перезагрузке процесс запускался


Да, а что Вы понимаете под термином "после удаления"? Если файл остался прописанным в автозагрузке и остался на диске - значит анинсталла не случилось.

----------


## rubin

Нажал "полная защита", на удаление согласился... потом перезагрузился.
Если программа удаления не чистит все до конца - то это ее проблема  :Wink:

----------


## DVi

rubin, А не было ли на машине двух проинсталлированных AVPTool?

----------


## rubin

Не было

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Muffler

На счёт перехода на AVPTool, может не сразу его вводить а постепенно, то есть не  выключая из правил AVZ, CureIt и HijackThis. В процессе этого посмотреть какие проблемы и уже тогда делать полный переход.

----------


## PavelA

@Muffer
Суммарный объем программ, которые надо скачать чтобы избавиться от заразы, станет очень большим. Это снизит эффективность наших методов.
Для тех, у кого траффик нелимитируемый, м.б. это и не важно, а для тех, кто копейки считает будет накладно.

----------


## Geser

Вопрос на засыпку. НА работе пытался поставить авптул. Как уже писал инсталяция не завершилась, но драйверы поставились. Деинсталяция не работает, папку удалить невозможно. Вопрос, что нужно почистить в реестре что бы можно было удалить папку?

----------


## SuperBrat

Можно запустить в безопасном режиме KisKav6Remove. Он удаляет драйвера. Потом можно удалить и папку. Осторожно! KAV(KIS) 6-7 тоже удаляется.

----------


## DVi

> Вопрос на засыпку. НА работе пытался поставить авптул. Как уже писал инсталяция не завершилась, но драйверы поставились. Деинсталяция не работает, папку удалить невозможно. Вопрос, что нужно почистить в реестре что бы можно было удалить папку?


Я не видел Вашего сообщения...
Какую версию Вы ставили?

P.S. Совет SuperBrat'а верный, но мне необходимо выяснить подробности.

----------


## Geser

Не помню версию. Где-то выше должно быть написано.

----------


## Muffler

Geser, отключите самозащиту и всё удалится...

----------


## Geser

> Geser, отключите самозащиту и всё удалится...


Не могу. Не запускается  :Smiley:

----------


## Muffler

а снять все хуки с помощью rku и удалить...?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

PS. только после этого не забудте удалить драйвер rku - он глючный и бсодит ужасно...

----------


## DVi

> Не могу. Не запускается


В сейф-моде все удалится без проблем

----------


## XP user

> @Muffer


Жёсткий офф-топ:
*Pavel*, 

Поосторожнее со цитированием ников. Muffer (или muff-diver) это из раздела Кама-Сутры (он языком работает по определённой части женского тела образно говоря). 
Ник у человека Muff*l*er. 

Paul

----------


## PavelA

THK p2u Виноват, след. раз буду внимательнее.
Сколько же в этом мире интересного.
ОФФ: есть у нас должность "помощник". Придумывали почт. адрес, получилось [email protected]наш домен. Человек обиделся и сказал: зачем ты меня "ж.." обозвал.

----------


## DVi

Выкладываю 206ю: http://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/...2007_15-16.exe

Вроде бы закрыты все принципиальные кейсы, кроме несогласованного удаления KAV после установки AVPTool.
Как обычно - забирайте быстро, пока робот не потер содержимое папки.

----------


## SuperBrat

> Выкладываю 206ю: 
> Вроде бы закрыты все принципиальные кейсы, кроме несогласованного удаления KAV после установки AVPTool.
> Как обычно - забирайте быстро, пока робот не потер содержимое папки.


Не успеет.  :Wink: 
http://www.shareonall.com/setup_7.0....15-16_rclm.exe

----------


## DVi

Я предлагаю разместить вот такой текст на странице http://avptool.virusinfo.info
  Тут 5 страниц, связанных гипертекстовыми ссылками.



> *Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool* _Нажмите здесь_ (Переход на страницу загрузки AVPTool)_, чтобы проверить свой компьютер последней версией Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool_ (Переход на страницу описания AVPTool)_.
> 
> _ *Добро пожаловать на страницу лечения компьютера от вирусов.*
>  
>   Для того, чтобы специалисты могли проанализировать заражение Вашего компьютера и подготовить персональное лечение, Вам необходимо зарегестрироваться (Переход на страницу регистрации) на нашем форуме и создать тему с описанием (Переход на страницу «New Topic») наблюдаемых на компьютере признаков заражения. К описанию необходимо приложить файл с информацией о системе (Переход на «Страницу 2»). Если Вы обращаетесь на наш форум не в первый раз, для входа в форум (Переход на страницу авторизации) не нужно регистрироваться повторно.
> 
> 
> *Внимание*
> Не открывайте      малоинформативные темы с заголовком "Помогите",      "Спасите" и т.д. Старайтесь в названии темы обращения кратко      описать свою жалобу.Не прикрепляйте к своему      обращению никакие другие файлы, кроме файла      информации о системе (Переход на «Страницу 2»), если Вас об этом не просили.Выполняйте только _скрипты,      написанные для Вашего компьютера_(Переход на «Страницу 3»). Каждый      случай уникален. Выполнение скриптов, написанных для других, может нанести      непоправимый вред вашему компьютеру и нашему сервису.В процессе лечения Вас      могут попросить отключить восстановление системы. Здесь (Переход на «Страницу 4»)       написано, как это сделать.В процессе лечения Вас      могут попросить прислать дополнительные файлы. Здесь (Переход на «Страницу 5»)       написано, как это сделать.





> *Где найти файл с информацией о системе*
>  
>   Файл с информацией о системе, необходимый нашим специалистам для исследования заражения и написания скрипта лечения, создается программой «_Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool_ (Переход на страницу описания AVPTool)» при нажатии на кнопку «Сбор информации о системе». Вы можете найти этот файл, щелкнув мышкой на строчку «*LOG\**avptool_**syscheck.**zip*».






> *Как выполнить скрипт лечения*
> Выделите мышкой код, написанный специалистом в созданной Вами теме, нажмите правую клавишу мышки и выберите пункт «Копировать»
> В программе «_Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool_ (Переход на страницу описания AVPTool)» щелкните правой кнопкой мышки и выберите пункт «Вставить»
>  После этого нажмите кнопку «Выполнить».


Текст для четвертой страницы я позаимствовал из статьи http://support.kaspersky.ru/faq/?qid=208635440 
Было бы хорошо взять из нее и анимированные картинки.



> *Отключение функции восстановления системы*
>  Чтобы отключить функцию *«Восстановление системы»* для операционной системы *Windows Vista* Вам необходимо проделать следующее:нажмите *Пуск*щелкните правой кнопкой мыши на пункте меню *Компьютер*в контекстном меню выберите пункт *Свойства*в левой части окна *Система* выберите пункт меню *Защита системы*в окне *Свойства системы* перейдите на закладку* Защита системы*в окне *Автоматические точки восстановления* снимите галку для системного диска, на котором установлена ОС *Windows Vista*нажмите кнопку *Отключить восстановление системы* для подтверждения отключения восстановления системынажмите кнопку *ОК*перезагрузите компьютерЧтобы отключить функцию *"Восстановление системы"* для операционных систем *Windows Millenium* и* Windows XP* Вам необходимо проделать следующее (в данном примере рассмотрен вариант отключения *system restore* в среде* Windows XP*):наведите курсор мыши на иконку *"Мой компьютер"*, щелкните по ней правой кнопкой мыши и выберите в появившемся меню *"Свойства"* **выберите вкладку* Восстановление системы* поставьте галочку напротив опции *Отключить восстановление системы* **нажмите кнопку* Ок* или* Применить* в появившемся окне подтвердите отключение *system restore*перегрузите Ваш компьютер





> *Как прислать запрошенные файлы*
> Все дополнительные файлы, прислать которые Вас могут попросить наши специалисты, следует присылать только в виде архива и только через специальную форму загрузки, ссылка на которую появится вверху Вашей темы автоматически

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Страница 3 пункт 1 имхо первая "и" лишняя.

Разделение на страницы действительно удобнее. Основная страница короткая и легко читаема, а хелпы по отключению восстановления не всем нужны.

----------


## DVi

Спасибо, исправил.

Как Вы оцениваете общее впечатление от таких правил? 
Все ли моменты лечения в них учтены?
Готовы ли хелперы попробовать работать с AVPTool по этим правилам (напомню: Хайджека в них нет, т.к. Олег утверждает, что функционал AVZ полностью перекрывает Хайджека).

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> На счёт перехода на AVPTool, может не сразу его вводить а постепенно, то есть не  выключая из правил AVZ, CureIt и HijackThis. В процессе этого посмотреть какие проблемы и уже тогда делать полный переход.


AVPTool - это вторая линия обслуживания клиентов. Кто хочет - использует AVPTool, кто хочет - старую связку CureIt+AVZ+HT. Если AVPTool не справляется, Вы просто сигнализируйте мне и Олегу о таких случаях, и переводите конкретного клиента, столкнувшегося с проблемой, на первую линию (CureIt+AVZ+HT).

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Мое впечатление - все продумано. Но фактически любой из пунктов, даже самый очевидный для участника проекта может вызвать затруднения у пользователей, прецеденты были. Тут уж надо вносить изменения "по месту".


P.S. Единственное что про первичное сканирование с помощью AVPTool ничего нет.

----------


## DVi

Вот такую страницу информации об AVPTool я предлагаю (на нее есть ссылки со страницы лечения). Эта страница будет заглавная для описания работы и загрузки последней версии AVPTool. А уже в интерфейсе AVPTool будет находиться ссылка на страницу лечения. 
Возможно даже, что именно эту страницу нужно будет поместить по адресу http://avptool.virusinfo.info




> *Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool*
>  
> *Kaspersky®* *Virus* *Removal** Tool* – это программа для лечения зараженного компьютера от вирусов и всех других типов вредоносных программ. В своей работе *Kaspersky**®** Virus* *Removal** Tool* использует эффективные алгоритмы обнаружения вредоносных программ из арсенала *Антивируса Касперского®* и *AVZ*.
> 
> *Внимание*
> *
> Kaspersky®* *Virus** Removal** Tool** 7.0* не предназначена для постоянной защиты компьютера. Загрузить последнюю версию программы с актуальными антивирусными базами можно здесь. По окончание лечения компьютера программа должна быть удалена с жесткого диска и заменена полноценным антивирусом.  
> 
> *Преимущества*Установка      на зараженный компьютер (в том числе - в Безопасном Режиме Windows)Комплексная      проверка и лечение:поиск вредоносных программ по базам сигнатур,эвристический анализатор - *Улучшено!* Сбор информации о системе и интерактивное      создание скриптов лечения - *Новинка!*Программа полностью      бесплатна - *Новинка!**Основные функции*Автоматическое(Переход на страницу 2) и ручное(Переход на страницу 3) лечение компьютера от вирусов,      троянских программ и червей.Автоматическое(Переход на страницу 2) и ручное(Переход на страницу 3) лечение компьютера от шпионского (spyware)      и рекламного (adware) ПО.Автоматическое(Переход на страницу 2) и ручное(Переход на страницу 3) лечение компьютера от всех видов      руткитов. - *Улучшено!**Системные требования
> ...





> *Автоматическое удаление вирусов*
> 
>   При нажатии на кнопку «Поиск вирусов» программа найдет и автоматически удалит все вирусы, руткиты, троянские программы и черви. Область поиска можно задать галками в окне выбора объектов сканирования. По умолчанию проверяется системная память компьютера, объекты автозапуска и загрузочные секторы дисков.
> 
>   Найденные и обезвреженные вирусы будут указаны в отчете «поиск Вирусов» на вкладке «Обнаружено». Подозрительные файлы будут помещены в «Карантин», а измененные файлы – в «Резервное хранилище».
> 
>   При желании Вы можете изменить настройки глубины поиска вирусов и настройки самозащиты программы, нажав на главном окне на слово «Настройка».
> 
>  
>   Если после автоматического лечения Вы продолжаете наблюдать признаки заражения, произведите ручное лечение компьютера(Переход на страницу 3).





> *Ручное лечение компьютера*
> 
>   В главном окне программы переключитесь на вкладку «Ручное лечение» и выполните несколько действий:Нажмите кнопку «Сбор информации о системе».Отправьте полученный файл информации о      системе специалистам(Переход на страницу лечения).Выполняйте все их рекомендации.

----------


## PavelA

Вопрос появился: для сбора и-ции какой скрипт будет выполняться? только сбора или с лечением от AVZ.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

```
var
 AVZLogDir : string;
begin
 // Формирование имени рабочей папки
 AVZLogDir := GetAVZDirectory + 'LOG\';
 CreateDirectory(AVZLogDir);

 // Антируткит
 SearchRootkit(true, true);

 // **** Эвристические проверки (в AVZ проходят на стадии RUN) ***         
 //Проверка SPI/LSP                                                                          
CheckSPI;

 //Поиск кейлоггеров и внедренных DLL                                               
SearchKeylogger;     

//Выполнение эвристической проверки системы
 ExecuteSysChkEV;

//Выполнение эвристической проверки системы - ИПУ                     
 ExecuteSysChkIPU;

// Эвритическая проверка - поиск проблем
 ExecuteWizard('TSW', 1, -1, false); 

// ***** Выполнение исследования системы ****           
 ExecuteSysCheck(AVZLogDir+'avptool_syscheck.htm');

 // Удаление отчетов (оставляем только архив)                                   
 DeleteFile(AVZLogDir+'avptool_syscheck.htm');                           
 DeleteFile(AVZLogDir+'avptool_syscheck.xml');
end.
```

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Периодически попадаются обладатели XP SP1. Что произойдет если такой пользователь, невнимательно прочитав требования, запустит AVPTool? Проверка версии Windows производится? (в отчете сведений о установленной ОС нет, ну или я не нашел).

----------


## DVi

Пока просто не тестировалось.
Никаких дополнительных проверок версии ОС не производится. Я просто скопировал системные требования от КАВ7.

Если есть возможность, кстати, проверьте работоспособность на Win9x и 64-битных системах. Скорее всего все будет работать, но специально я не тестировал.

Если что, я поправлю системные требования.

----------


## PavelA

Скрипт только исследования  :Sad:  Без проверок файлов. Возникает тогда такой вопрос: не могут ли базы встроенного AVZ знать больше, чем Касперский?

Было ведь так: Куре-Ит проверяет своими базами, а AVZ добивает остатки своими.

----------


## rubin

Правила описаны ооочень подробно, понятно, с наглядными иллюстрациями... Очень хорошо! (одна опечатка в http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...9&postcount=56 - Вам необходимо зарег*И*стрироваться)
Даже я попал в историю, спасибо  :Cheesy: 
Единственный вопрос насчет функционала - Вы точно уверены, что AVZ теперь полностью покрывает HJT? Раньше зловредные сервисы (svchost.exe:ext.exe, vhosts.exe, mssrv32.exe и т.п.) он не видел...

----------


## RiC

> [code]var
>  AVZLogDir : string;
> begin
>  // Формирование имени рабочей папки
>  AVZLogDir := GetAVZDirectory + 'LOG\';
>  CreateDirectory(AVZLogDir);
> 
>  // Антируткит
>  SearchRootkit(true, true);


УПС ... Банер "отключитесь от интернет" Imho обязателен, иначе "счастья" за несколько минут может удвоится...

----------


## drongo

ничего не сказано про серверные ос , что с ними ? 
Под висту- всё красное и толком ничего не понятно было ...

надо добавить в скрипт также лечение уже известных , в скрипте ведь только сбор информации. 
А  avz-guard  лучше включить в скрипт, разве нет ?  
hijackthis я бы оставил для проверки .

----------


## RiC

> А  avz-guard  лучше включить в скрипт, разве нет ?


Этот скрипт лечить ничего не собирается, потребности в гварде в таком случае нет.

----------


## drongo

так почему не лечить то ? в теперешних правилах  мы же лечим уже в  процессе исполнения правил ...

----------


## RiC

> так почему не лечить то ? в теперешних правилах  мы же лечим уже в  процессе исполнения правил ...


Для первоначального лечения в утилите есть КАВ, с учётом того что Олег присоединился к ЛК - содержимое должно быть идентично, и вообще имеет смысл из утилиты убрать лечебные базы AVZ оставив только то, что необходимо для работы эвристики и базу чистых, это кстати и дистрибутив уменьшит на пару мегабайт..

----------


## 456

После "Автоматической проверки " компьютер  ощутимо тормозит .
Такого не наблюдается при полном сканировании Cureit .

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

На русской XPSP1 нормально запустилось (ntfs).
Не нашел где включается расширенный поиск руткитов - или он пока не задействован?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Для первоначального лечения в утилите есть КАВ, с учётом того что Олег присоединился к ЛК - содержимое должно быть идентично, и вообще имеет смысл из утилиты убрать лечебные базы AVZ оставив только то, что необходимо для работы эвристики и базу чистых, это кстати и дистрибутив уменьшит на пару мегабайт..


Не уменьшит, так как в дистрибутиве AVPTool и так нет баз AVZ с сигнатурами - они там не нужны.

----------


## Shark

> AVZ - для virusinfo (относительно независимого).
> AVP Tool - helpdesk Kaspersky.com
> 
> Поправьте, если я не прав.


Что значит относительно независимого?
Вы сомневаетесь в независимости портала? Напрасно!!!!

----------


## borka

> Что значит относительно независимого?
> Вы сомневаетесь в независимости портала? Напрасно!!!!


Улыбнуло.  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> После "Автоматической проверки " компьютер  ощутимо тормозит .
> Такого не наблюдается при полном сканировании Cureit .


 a пocлe yдaлeния avptool cкopocть вoccтaнoвилacь?

----------


## 456

> a пocлe yдaлeния avptool cкopocть вoccтaнoвилacь?


Да , конечно .

----------


## DVi

> Да , конечно .


вoт и cлaвнo. eдинcтвeннaя пpиxoдящaя нa yм пpичинa зaмeдлeния - дpaйвep caмoзaщиты.

----------


## PavelA

> Не уменьшит, так как в дистрибутиве AVPTool и так нет баз AVZ с сигнатурами - они там не нужны.


Придется повторить вопрос:
Есть ли уверенность у разработчиков, что после проверки AVPTool, запуск скрипта AVZ для лечения ничего не найдет?
Ранее мы имели два разных движка Куре-Ит и АВЗ, теперь предлагается верить одному. Меня гложут сомнения в правильности этого шага.

----------


## DVi

Все, найденное Олегом самостоятельно, уже давно первым делом отправляется в вирлаб ЛК. Именно поэтому надобность в антивирусных базах AVZ (в составе AVPTool) отпала. КИСовский эмулятор тоже работает на высоте.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Вот посмотрите, что у меня получилось: http://avptool.virusinfo.info

----------


## Geser

Всё супер, только цвет фона лучше что бы совпадал с цветом фона форума.

----------


## drongo

По моему нужна центральная страница на virusinfo.info  с конкретным планом  действий по возможности  без "если" пошагово.А вот в шагах можно ссылаться на стрнички которые сделал DVI.
Тоже чуть подкорректировать текст на кажой странице в связи с этим.

----------


## DVi

> Всё супер, только цвет фона лучше что бы совпадал с цветом фона форума.


Сделал. Так лучше?

----------


## Geser

> Сделал. Так лучше?


Лучше. Только линки в шапке плохо видны из за градиента. Лу4ше их вынести в отдельный блок.

И вообще, лучше натравить на страничку дизайнера. Потому как всеравно создается впечетление нацарапанного на коленке.

----------


## DVi

Естественно, это сделано мной на коленке. Я версткой веб-сайтов не занимался с 19**-лохматого года.

----------


## Макcим

> Все, найденное Олегом самостоятельно, уже давно первым делом отправляется в вирлаб ЛК. Именно поэтому надобность в антивирусных базах AVZ (в составе AVPTool) отпала. КИСовский эмулятор тоже работает на высоте.


Если бы ЛК ещё делилась с Олегом, было бы просто замечательно.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Если бы ЛК ещё делилась с Олегом, было бы просто замечательно.


Не дай Бог  :Smiley:  У меня и так поток зловредов такой, что девать их некуда, с учетом RiskWare и вирусов к коллекции более 200 тыс. уникальных семплов

----------


## Макcим

> Не дай Бог  У меня и так поток зловредов такой, что девать их некуда, с учетом RiskWare и вирусов к коллекции более 200 тыс. уникальных семплов


Вот так всегда. Желаешь как лучше, а оно получается как обычно  :Sad:  Это Вы столько получаете в день\неделю\месяц?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вот так всегда. Желаешь как лучше, а оно получается как обычно  Это Вы столько получаете в день\неделю\месяц?


Получаю что - зверей имеется в виду ? В день от 2 до 10 тыс. штук, из них порядка 100-120 новых ITW семплов, ранее мне не попадавшихся (собственно они и попадают в базу AVZ), остальное - повторы, или подозрения. Несложной арифметикой можно посчитать, что в месяц выходит 50-300 тыс. семплов зловредов на переработку, рост базы зверей примерно 3-4 тыс. сигнатур в месяц. И плюс в среднем тысяча XML логов AVZ в день ...

----------


## Макcим

> Получаю что - зверей имеется в виду ?


Да, а Вы что подумали?  :Smiley:  Вроде про зверей ведем разговор. 



> И плюс в среднем тысяча XML логов AVZ в день ...


А логи куда отправляют? На Вашем сайте вроде нет формы для логов.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Да, а Вы что подумали?  Вроде про зверей ведем разговор. 
> А логи куда отправляют? На Вашем сайте вроде нет формы для логов.


Логи собирает сам AVZ - у меня и у ряда знакомых админов AVZ стоит на серверах и запускается на ПК юзеров из логон-скрипта в режиме сбора информации и логов. Они собираются на сервер, а далее оптом на анализ.

----------


## santy

Совместим ли AVPTool с антивирусными мониторами других производителей?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Насчёт идеи замены связки CureIt+AVZ+HijackThis... ИМХО, это идея пока плоха. 
В своё время у нас велись разговоры о том, настаивать ли на проверке CureIt или же просто предлагать, ибо не у всех широкий канал и качать 8Мб дюже тяжело для диалапщиков, кои ещё есть. Теперь же предлагается скачивать почти 15Мб и все разговоры "о узких каналах" пропали.

Далее, все три утилиты в связке не требуют инсталляции и, в принципе, сразу готовы к работе.
Бывает так, что система настолько переколбашена зловредами, что установить что-либо не представляется возможным. Также возможна установка софта (в том числе и защитного) с ошибками из-за противодействия всё тех же зловредов.
AVPTool требует установки, ставит свои драйвера (насколько понял, klif.sys там тоже присутствует). Потом будет необходима деинсталляция (после лечения), а если она пройдёт некорректно? А юзер потом попробует поставить другой АВ продукт? Что будет? Война форматов? 
О какой замене CureIt может идти речь? С CureIt всё проще, пришёл, просканировал, пролечил и всё. Главное преимущества CureIt в отвязке от интсалляции, что снимает много проблем.
Да, у AVPTool хороший потенциал, но, ИМХО, необходимо в первую очередь отвязать эту утилиту от установки.

----------


## Alvares

да и скорость сканирования субъективно ниже той же AVZ. Испытал на 3 пользовательских компах. Пока старая связка работает пошустрее.

----------


## santy

Не обратил внимание, возможно ли сканирование сетевых ресурсов?

Используются ли эвристические механизмы и возможности АВЗ при автоматическом сканировании Tool-ом?

"-"    необходимо ставить на каждый компьютер для последующего сканирования (неудобно в локальной сети + еще последующая перезагрузка после деинсталляции);

"-"  драйвер AVZPM автоматически не установился при инсталляции на вирт.машину,  установить драйвер из AVPtool не нашел как; 

на мой взгляд, привязка тонких инструментов удаления вредоносного кода, каким является АВЗ к конкретным антивирусным продуктам - не вполне правильное решение. Удобнее было бы использовать он-лайн сервис исследования системы для получения того же лога исследования и последующего исполнения скрипта.

----------


## DVi

santy, AVPTool совместима с антивирусными мониторами других производителей. Самым сложным было обеспечить совместимость с собственным антивирусным монитором Лаборатории Касперского.




> Используются ли эвристические механизмы и возможности АВЗ при автоматическом сканировании Tool-ом?


Нет, AVZ использутся только при "ручном лечении".




> "-" необходимо ставить на каждый компьютер для последующего сканирования (неудобно в локальной сети + еще последующая перезагрузка после деинсталляции);
> 
> "-" драйвер AVZPM автоматически не установился при инсталляции на вирт.машину, установить драйвер из AVPtool не нашел как;


По этим вопросам я вижу, что Вы профессионально используете AVZ для лечения машин в Вашей локальной сети. Следовательно, AVPTool для Вас не подходит. AVPTool предназначена "для домохозяек" (избитый термин, как нельзя точнее характеризующий утилиту), ее задача - обеспечить максимально понятный неподготовленному пользователю интерфейс для выполнения главной задачи - лечения зараженной машины. Само лечение будет произведено автоматически (антивирусным движком) либо "вручную" (консультацией хелперов).

Alvares, скорость сканирования _зараженного_ компьютера не является приоритетом в разработке ни у одного производителя. 

*ALEX(XX)*, посетителям Вирусинфо я предлагаю не замену связки CureIt+AVZ+HJ, а альтернативу. IMHO, более простую и удобную в использовании. Если человека не удовлетворяет размер дистрибутива или качество работы AVPTool, или ему противно само упоминание фамилии Касперского, он также беспрепятственно будет пользоваться связкой CureIt+AVZ+HJ. 

По поводу инсталлятора:

Инсталлятор AVPTool написан на InnoSetup и не имеет препятствий для установки даже в сейф-моде.Инсталлятор AVPTool практически не отличается от инсталлятора любого другого софта, и при установке производит только стандартные действия. Это сделано для того, чтобы активный зловред имел меньше возможности отличить AVPTool от обычного софта и не препятствовал работе утилиты.Инсталлятор устанавливает драйвер самозащиты, все дальнейшие специфические антивирусные действия AVPTool производит под прикрытием драйвера.Вы напрасно думаете, что CureIt не имеет инсталлятора. CureIt представляет из себя самораспаковывающийся RAR-архив, который инсталлирует сканер DrWeb во временную папку и автоматически запускает его на выполнение. Т.е. это поведение, на мой взгляд, ничем не отличается от инсталлятора. Причем привязка к RAR потребовала от разработчиков CureIt иметь в этом дистрибутиве файлы со статическими именами, поэтому активному зловреду гораздо легче защищаться от CureIt.Мой основной вопрос: готовы ли хелперы работать с логами AVPTool вместо связки логов AVZ+HJ и отказаться от HJ в пользу AVZ/AVPTool?

----------


## Макcим

> Мой основной вопрос: готовы ли хелперы работать с логами AVPTool вместо связки логов AVZ+HJ и отказаться от HJ в пользу AVZ/AVPTool?


Я нет.

----------


## DVi

> Я нет.


Аргументируйте свой ответ, пожалуйста. 
По словам Олега Зайцева, ядро AVZ умеет делать все, что умеет HJ.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Вы напрасно думаете, что CureIt не имеет инсталлятора. CureIt представляет из себя самораспаковывающийся RAR-архив, который инсталлирует сканер DrWeb во временную папку и автоматически запускает его на выполнение. Т.е. это поведение, на мой взгляд, ничем не отличается от инсталлятора. Причем привязка к RAR потребовала от разработчиков CureIt иметь в этом дистрибутиве файлы со статическими именами, поэтому активному зловреду гораздо легче защищаться от CureIt.


Ну, собственно про это я в курсе, но для меня такой режим работы более прозрачен. Есть ли возможность проделать такое в AVPTool? Или может стоит попробовать 2 версии AVPTool, которая устанавливается и которая работает аналогично CureIt

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

ALEX(XX), я отказался от RAR именно из-за необходимости распаковывать в активную среду зараженного компьютера беззащитные файлы. В InnoSetup у меня есть возможность выкладывать файлы под случайными именами и запускать драйвер до распаковки.

И еще одно: я не знаю, умеет ли CureIt лечить активное заражение, требующее перезагрузки. Если да, то как его разработчики решили вопрос перезагрузки? Ведь непосредственно после окончания работы процесса cureit.exe RAR удаляет все файлы утилиты из временной папки.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> И еще одно: я не знаю, умеет ли CureIt лечить активное заражение, требующее перезагрузки. Если да, то как его разработчики решили вопрос перезагрузки? Ведь непосредственно после окончания работы процесса cureit.exe RAR удаляет все файлы утилиты из временной папки.


Я не знаю как они это решили, но в процессе лечения предлагается перезапуск компьютера и зараза прибивается насколько я помню

----------


## DVi

Если это действительно так, то я посмотрю повнимательнее. Спасибо.

----------


## borka

> [*]Вы напрасно думаете, что CureIt не имеет инсталлятора. CureIt представляет из себя самораспаковывающийся RAR-архив, который инсталлирует сканер DrWeb во временную папку и автоматически запускает его на выполнение. Т.е. это поведение, на мой взгляд, ничем не отличается от инсталлятора. Причем привязка к RAR потребовала от разработчиков CureIt иметь в этом дистрибутиве файлы со статическими именами, поэтому активному зловреду гораздо легче защищаться от CureIt.


КуреИт это sfx zip-архив.  :Wink: 

>pkunzip -t cureit.exe
PKUNZIP (R)    FAST!    Extract Utility    Version 2.04g  02-01-93
Copr. 1989-1993 PKWARE Inc. All Rights Reserved. Shareware Version
PKUNZIP Reg. U.S. Pat. and Tm. Off.

■ 80486 CPU detected.
■ EMS version 4.00 detected.
■ XMS version 2.00 detected.
■ DPMI version 0.90 detected.

Searching ZIP: CUREIT.EXE - TempMode
Silent=1
Setup=_start.exe

Testing: be-cureit.dwl  OK
Testing: bg-cureit.dwl  OK
Testing: crw44400.cdb  OK
Testing: crw44401.cdb  OK
Testing: crw44402.cdb  OK
...




> И еще одно: я не знаю, умеет ли CureIt лечить активное заражение, требующее перезагрузки. Если да, то как его разработчики решили вопрос перезагрузки? Ведь непосредственно после окончания работы процесса cureit.exe RAR удаляет все файлы утилиты из временной папки.


КуреИт умеет все то же самое, что и GUI-сканер Доктора. То есть активное заражение, требующее перезагрузки компьютера, осуществляется. И никакие файлы для этого не нужны, как в темповой папке, так и где-либо еще. Ну, почти не нужны.  :Wink: 




> но в процессе лечения предлагается перезапуск компьютера и зараза прибивается насколько я помню


Вы правильно помните. Именно так и происходит.

----------


## DVi

> То есть активное заражение, требующее перезагрузки компьютера, осуществляется. И никакие файлы для этого не нужны, как в темповой папке, так и где-либо еще.


Чем же тогда на перезагрузке выносится активный руткит, если не драйвером антивируса?
И откуда возьмется этот драйвер, если RAR потрет все файлы Доктора? 
А если не потрет драйвер - то кто файл этого драйвера будет удалять после перезагрузки и окончания лечения?

----------


## borka

> Чем же тогда на перезагрузке выносится активный руткит, если не драйвером антивируса?
> И откуда возьмется этот драйвер, если RAR потрет все файлы Доктора? 
> А если не потрет драйвер - то кто файл этого драйвера будет удалять после перезагрузки и окончания лечения?


Ключевое слово - *Шилд*.

Вы не отквотили последнее предложение: "Ну, почти не нужны."  :Wink: 

*Добавлено через 10 минут*




> Самым сложным было обеспечить совместимость с собственным антивирусным монитором Лаборатории Касперского.


Можно вопрос - а почему так? Почему нельзя было взять тот же, что и в KAV/KIS? Чисто из любопытства... 

Парадокс получается: *первое*, чего добились в Шилде - это совместимости с klif'ом...

----------


## DVi

> Ключевое слово - *Шилд*.


Т.е. этот драйвер остается в системе после удаления временных файлов CureIt?




> Можно вопрос - а почему так? Почему нельзя было взять тот же, что и в KAV/KIS? Чисто из любопытства...


Два драйвера, одновременно занимающихся одним и тем же по одному и тому же протоколу, могут привести систему в неработоспособное состояние. В AVPTool сделано изящное решение, не нарушающее работу остальных драйверов.




> Парадокс получается: *первое*, чего добились в Шилде - это совместимости с klif'ом...


Новый Клиф в теории не мешает никакому защитному софту, в то же время полноценно контролируя систему.

----------


## borka

> Т.е. этот драйвер остается в системе после удаления временных файлов CureIt?


У КуреИта нет временных файлов. Я так понимаю, что Вы имели в виду "после завершения работы КуреИта и удаления его из временного каталога"? Да, разумеется. Шилд остается в системе. Кто ж вынесет зловреда при перезагрузке?




> Два драйвера, одновременно занимающихся одним и тем же по одному и тому же протоколу, могут привести систему в неработоспособное состояние. В AVPTool сделано изящное решение, не нарушающее работу остальных драйверов.


Я имел в виду, почему не используется *тот же драйвер*, который ужЕ сидит в системе? Конечно, если он там есть.




> Новый Клиф в теории не мешает никакому защитному софту, в то же время полноценно контролируя систему.


Ну, это понятно.

----------


## vaber

> Чем же тогда на перезагрузке выносится активный руткит, если не драйвером антивируса?
> И откуда возьмется этот драйвер, если RAR потрет все файлы Доктора? 
> А если не потрет драйвер - то кто файл этого драйвера будет удалять после перезагрузки и окончания лечения?


Все просто  :Smiley:  Только стоит внимательно посмотреть.
При запуске сканера в темп дропается драйвер, загружается и удаляется. Думаю, тоже самое и в кюрите. Если обнаруживается вирус,которого нельзя тут же удалить (например используется в данный момент системным процессом и открыт с монопольным доступом) - остается один вариант - удалить его в процессе загрузки системы  :Smiley: . Файл ведь можно создать  в любом месте на диске - не только в темпе  :Wink: . этот файл загружается на раннем этапе загрузки системы (подобно BC от AVZ), удаляет файл и себя  :Smiley: . Я это писал в тесте с руткитами айти-спец.

----------


## DVi

вoт oнo чтo... знaчит дpaйвep caмoyдaляeтcя. cпacибo за информацию.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*

bopka, пpиcyтcтвyющий в cиcтeмe klif мoжeт быть любoй cтapoй вepcии. oбecпeчить coвмecтимocть c любым клифoм пoчти нepeaльнo.

----------


## HEKTO

> вoт oнo чтo... знaчит дpaйвep caмoyдaляeтcя. cпacибo


Ведь это единственное разумное объяснение. "Спасибо" улыбнуло  :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> При запуске сканера в темп дропается драйвер, загружается и удаляется. Думаю, тоже самое и в кюрите.


КуреИт реализован на базе GUI-сканера. Поэтому в данном контексте это одно и то же.




> этот файл загружается на раннем этапе загрузки системы (подобно BC от AVZ), удаляет файл и себя .


Скажем так, драйвер выполняет предписанные действия. 




> bopka, пpиcyтcтвyющий в cиcтeмe klif мoжeт быть любoй cтapoй вepcии. oбecпeчить coвмecтимocть c любым клифoм пoчти нepeaльнo.


Ясно. 




> "Спасибо" улыбнуло


Может, это было "Спасибо за идею"?

----------


## vaber

> Скажем так, драйвер выполняет предписанные действия.


Именно поэтому я и привел аналогию с бутклиннером AVZ - он тоже выполняет предписанные действия  :Wink: .

----------


## santy

> ...AVPTool предназначена "для домохозяек" (избитый термин, как нельзя точнее характеризующий утилиту), ее задача - обеспечить максимально понятный неподготовленному пользователю интерфейс для выполнения главной задачи - лечения зараженной машины. Само лечение будет произведено автоматически (антивирусным движком) либо "вручную" (консультацией хелперов).


Мое мнение: домохозяйкам нужны хорошая микроволновка, антивирусный монитор с настроенным обновлением баз, плюс телефон.номер опытного пользователя... опытному пользователю необходимы хорошая визард-система с возможностью "визуально рассмотреть внутренности системы" (то, что есть в АВЗ), с исследованием, анализом и автоматическим генератором скриптов лечения_удаления (которые возможно интерактивно поправить), полноценные антивирусные сканеры (CurIt, KAV и т.д.) плюс url форумов и помощь экспертов по безопасности.

----------


## DVi

> Мое мнение: домохозяйкам нужны ... антивирусный монитор с настроенным обновлением баз, плюс телефон.номер опытного пользователя...


В идеале именно так. Сервис скорой антивирусной помощи (а это и есть Вирусинфо) сключается в работу, когда не выполняется одно из этих условий. Согласитесь, что "лечение по телефону" проще производить, если интерфейс запущенной утилиты будет максимально прост, и Хелперу не придется объяснять домохозяйке предназначение большого количества кнопок и функций.

----------


## Alvares

> Alvares, скорость сканирования _зараженного_ компьютера не является приоритетом в разработке ни у одного производителя.


А я лично считал, что нагрузка на систему и скорость движка играют не последнюю роль.

----------


## borka

> А я лично считал, что нагрузка на систему и скорость движка играют не последнюю роль.


Безусловно. Но что важнее - пролечить качественно или пролечить быстро? Приоритет, ИМХО, у качества. Если одновременно и качественно, и быстро, то это только плюс для антивируса.

----------


## DVi

Я согласен с borka.

----------


## DVi

Смотрите, какие у меня получились инструкции:
http://avptool.virusinfo.info/ru - на русском языке
http://avptool.virusinfo.info/en - на английском языке

P.S. Почему-то иногда вместо страниц в IE отображается какой-то мусор. Однажды IE даже умудрился упасть. NickGolovko, проверьте, пожалуйста, в чем там может быть дело?

----------


## rubin

Все нормально и симпатично, страница невелика, а значит легко воспринимается  :Smiley: 
Нельзя ли 



> Автоматическое и ручное лечение компьютера от вирусов, троянских программ и червей.
> Автоматическое и ручное лечение компьютера от шпионского (spyware) и рекламного (adware) ПО.
> Автоматическое и ручное лечение компьютера от всех видов руткитов.


заменить на



> Автоматическое и ручное лечение компьютера от вирусов, троянских программ, червей, шпионского (spyware) и рекламного (adware) ПО, всех видов руткитов.


А то как то повторяется... мну не совсем понравилось

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

> А то как то повторяется... мну не совсем понравилось


Так солиднее выглядит  :Smiley:

----------


## Surfer

> Автоматическое и ручное лечение компьютера от всех видов руткитов.


Думаю у некоторых людей это вызовет смех  :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> Смотрите, какие у меня получились инструкции:
> http://avptool.virusinfo.info/ru - на русском языке


Стилистика: "программа для лечения зараженного компьютера от вирусов и всех других типов вредоносных программ." - "*всех других типов*" как-то не очень...  Или "*и всех типов*", или "*и других типов*".

"По окончание лечения компьютера программа должна быть удалена..." - нужно "По окончани*и*".

----------


## Pili

Красота  :Smiley: 
Страницы нормально отображаются и в IE7 и в firefox.
страницу со скриншотом "Где найти файл с информацией о системе" специально убрали или забыли? )

----------


## DVi

> страницу со скриншотом "Где найти файл с информацией о системе" специально убрали или забыли? )


Эта страница есть: http://avptool.virusinfo.info/ru/AVP...sk_sysinfo.htm
Думаете, ее надо в шапку прилепить?

*Добавлено через 40 секунд*




> Думаю у некоторых людей это вызовет смех


У Вас есть другое предложение?

----------


## Pili

> Эта страница есть: http://avptool.virusinfo.info/ru/AVP...sk_sysinfo.htm
> Думаете, ее надо в шапку прилепить?


Хотя бы ссылку на неё дать со страницы ручного лечения (или слепой,  не вижу эту ссылку =)

----------


## DVi

> Стилистика: "программа для лечения зараженного компьютера от вирусов и всех других типов вредоносных программ." - "*всех других типов*" как-то не очень...  Или "*и всех типов*", или "*и других типов*".


Отредактировал. Так лучше?




> "По окончание лечения компьютера программа должна быть удалена..." - нужно "По окончани*и*".


Хм... Всю жизнь считал, что правильно писать "в течени*е*", "по окончани*е*". Можете ткнуть меня пальцем в какой-нибудь словарь, где явно утверждается буква "и" в конце этих словоформ?

----------


## Surfer

Да нет, те малварные руткиты, что не ловятся/не ловились, отправляются мною по вендорам. Сигнатурно конечно ловятся потом.
Но сам факт того, что они есть настораживает.

----------


## DVi

> Хотя бы ссылку на неё дать со страницы ручного лечения (или слепой,  не вижу эту ссылку =)


Есть ссылка


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Да нет, те малварные руткиты, что не ловятся/не ловились, отправляются мною по вендорам. Сигнатурно конечно ловятся потом.
> Но сам факт того, что они есть настораживает.


Не с помощью ли AVZ Вы ловите этих руткитов?

----------


## Pili

Я имел ввиду страницу http://avptool.virusinfo.info/ru/AVPTool_manual.htm
потому что с страницы AVPTool_helpdesk.htm пользователи будут автоматом идти на форум virusinfo, а хотелось бы, чтобы рекомендации по ручному лечению были более общими, т.е могли бы применяться и для других helpdesk )

----------


## Surfer

> Не с помощью ли AVZ Вы ловите этих руткитов?


Нет, сейчас руткиты пошли такие, что ни avz, ни icesword, ни прочие толком поймать немогут. Русток это уже заеженый пример, есть и посложнее экземпляры. В общем если в 8-ке ничего не изменится, пошлю их гринку или еще кому =)

----------


## DVi

> Я имел ввиду страницу http://avptool.virusinfo.info/ru/AVPTool_manual.htm
> потому что с страницы AVPTool_helpdesk.htm пользователи будут автоматом идти на форум virusinfo, а хотелось бы, чтобы рекомендации по ручному лечению были более общими, т.е могли бы применяться и для других helpdesk )


Эти правила написаны только для пользователей AVPTool. Вы можете их отредактировать для более общего применения и разместить в основных правила Вирусинфо.

----------


## borka

> Отредактировал. Так лучше?


Да. "...*а также от любого другого вредоносного ПО*" - так лучше.
 Еще: "от вирусовтроянских и шпионских программ," - пробел пропущен.




> Хм... Всю жизнь считал, что правильно писать "в течени*е*", "по окончани*е*". Можете ткнуть меня пальцем в какой-нибудь словарь, где явно утверждается буква "и" в конце этих словоформ?


Не "этих". "В течение" - так и должно быть с "е", если речь идет о пространственно-временных условиях/отношениях. А вот "по окончании"... Хм...  К сожалению, сходу не скажу. Знаю только, что должен быть предложный, а не дательный падеж. Например, "по завершении" - не говорят же "по завершение"?

----------


## Geser

> Нет, сейчас руткиты пошли такие, что ни avz, ни icesword, ни прочие толком поймать немогут. Русток это уже заеженый пример, есть и посложнее экземпляры. В общем если в 8-ке ничего не изменится, пошлю их гринку или еще кому =)


Мож Олегу послать? :Smiley:

----------


## Pili

> Эти правила написаны только для пользователей AVPTool. Вы можете их отредактировать для более общего применения и разместить в основных правила Вирусинфо.


Правила разработаны только для применения в разделе "Помогите!"  (согласно AVPTool_helpdesk)? Если да, то правила для лечения в др. форумах (например в части обращения к специалистам) придется менять... 
Просто хотелось упростить работу хелперов других форумов, чтобы они могли дать пользователям ссылку на AVPTool_manual.htm, как на краткое руководство по использованию AVPTool (как программного продукта)
Спасибо.

----------


## DVi

> Не "этих". "В течение" - так и должно быть с "е", если речь идет о пространственно-временных условиях/отношениях. А вот "по окончании"... Хм...  К сожалению, сходу не скажу. Знаю только, что должен быть предложный, а не дательный падеж. Например, "по завершении" - не говорят же "по завершение"?


Вероятно, Вы правы, и мне придется вспоминать об этом каждый раз, когда я буду писать подобные словоформы. Пример с фразой "по завершени*и*" для меня показателен - к этой фразе я никогда не применял окончание "*е*".
Тест исправил. Спасибо.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Нет, сейчас руткиты пошли такие, что ни avz, ни icesword, ни прочие толком поймать немогут. Русток это уже заеженый пример, есть и посложнее экземпляры. В общем если в 8-ке ничего не изменится, пошлю их гринку или еще кому =)


Если реальные семплы есть - то лучше их послать сразу (причлать можно в ЛК, или мне - не принципиально). Это даст возможность изучить зловреда, выяснить его принципы работы и внести в KIS доработки с тем, чтобы он давил и детектировал этих зверей.

----------


## anton_dr

Выделить слова может, другим цветом. А то очень уж похожи на гиперссылки, и рука тянется нажать, а они не нажимаются - немного раздражает.

----------


## AndreyKa

Скачал setup_7.0.0.180_20.12.2007_13-37.exe. Запустил установку. Получил ошбку (Install.gif). Программа сама работает. Только версия AVZ в ней 4.28.

----------


## drongo

Просто нужно организовать процесс выпуска avptool так, что перед каждым выпуском avptool нужно обновлять как сам движок AVZ, так и нужные базы.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

> Скачал setup_7.0.0.180_20.12.2007_13-37.exe. Запустил установку. Получил ошбку (Install.gif). Программа сама работает. Только версия AVZ в ней 4.28.


Какая у Вас операционная система?

----------


## Muffler

Не работает процедура RebootWindows...

----------


## Surfer

> Если реальные семплы есть - то лучше их послать сразу (причлать можно в ЛК, или мне - не принципиально). Это даст возможность изучить зловреда, выяснить его принципы работы и внести в KIS доработки с тем, чтобы он давил и детектировал этих зверей.


Есть и реальные, и концепты  :Smiley:  Почти всё есть в паблике. (пошерстив паблик-форумы можно много чего нарыть)
По некоторым независящим причинам сейчас прислать немогу.

----------


## Pili

Клиент установил когда-то AVPTool setup_7.0.0.198_22.11.2007_16-29.exe, в системе также стоял антивирус касперского для рабочих станций, теперь возникла проблема деинсталляции AVPTool, невозможно удалить доступ запрещен (C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Kaspersky Lab Tool\unins000.exe), права админа есть, проверил на папку C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Kaspersky Lab Tool есть все права. Также не дает удалить файлы C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Kaspersky Lab Tool\LOG ни через far, ни через проводник,  
Какие будут рекомендации по удалению AVPTool? 
1. Установить новую версию AVPTool (предупреждает при установке, что установлен антивирус Касперского) и попытаться удалить?
2. Деинсталлировать антивирус Касперского и потом деинсталлировать AVPTool?
3. Использовать утилиту kavremover?
И ещё предложение: ссылку на скачивание AVPTool нельзя сделать постоянной, как у cureit, чтобы у клиентов не вставала проблема какую версию выбрать?

----------


## zerocorporated

> Клиент установил когда-то AVPTool setup_7.0.0.198_22.11.2007_16-29.exe, в системе также стоял антивирус касперского для рабочих станций, теперь возникла проблема деинсталляции AVPTool, невозможно удалить доступ запрещен (C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Kaspersky Lab Tool\unins000.exe), права админа есть, проверил на папку C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Kaspersky Lab Tool есть все права. Также не дает удалить файлы C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Kaspersky Lab Tool\LOG ни через far, ни через проводник,  
> Какие будут рекомендации по удалению AVPTool? 
> 1. Установить новую версию AVPTool (предупреждает при установке, что установлен антивирус Касперского) и попытаться удалить?
> 2. Деинсталлировать антивирус Касперского и потом деинсталлировать AVPTool?
> 3. Использовать утилиту kavremover?
> И ещё предложение: ссылку на скачивание AVPTool нельзя сделать постоянной, как у cureit, чтобы у клиентов не вставала проблема какую версию выбрать?


Откройте AVPTool и отключите в нём самозащиту, должен удалится

----------


## Pili

Вот уж не думал, что "полная антивирусная защита" это удаление AVPTool =)
Спасибо.

----------


## anton_dr

Да, кстати, пожелание. Сделать кнопку удаления AVPTool кнопкой, побольше, ну и написать на ней "Удалить AVPTool"

----------


## user

решил поставить. Поставил. Протестил. На следующий день решил качнуть новый билд. Качнул. Жму анинсталл,а он "Ошибка 5:Access denied"...ладно,запускаю так инсталяшку,она говорит что установиться не может,что это приведет к проблемам.

Установленая версия - setup_7.0.0.180_27.12.2007_15-42. После неё не ставится  - любая версия.

система - WinXP SP2

----------


## DVi

user, взгляните на эту картинку

----------


## user

Спс за ответ. Проблему уже успел решить сам,просто отключил самозащиту. Но всетаки рядовому пользователю такой алгоритм хм..."обновления" программы окажется сложен.

----------


## alexx2156

После деинсталляции AVPTool компьютер стал работать намного медленнее. В чем может быть проблема? И еще, не увидел количество записей в базах (есть только номер сборки). Ведь это не сложно сделать. В остальном все устраивает.

----------


## DVi

Если Вы удалили AVPTool руками с диска, то в системе мог остаться драйвер.

----------


## DVi

По адресу http://avptool.virusinfo.info/download/ я буду выкладывать бета-версию AVPTool. Ее отличия от общедоступной сборки описаны в файле readme.txt
Сейчас там выложена версия 7.0.0.290. 




> AVPTool 7.0.0.290
> 
> Fixed:
> 
> 1. User can uninstall (by executing of unins000.exe) without close of AVPTool main window.
> 2. AVPTool self-defence does not block any operations with file drivers\klif.sys.
> 3. New AVZ script for collect system information.
> 4. AVPTool could be self-uninstalled without unins000.exe (if the driver has been registered).
> 5. Vista: Windows Defender blocks AVPTool auto-start
> ...

----------


## DVi

Сборка 7.0.0.290 доступна на публичных серверах: http://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/devbuilds/AVPTool

*Для хелперов есть несколько замечаний по этой сборке.*

1. AVPTool можно установить без драйвера: достаточно указать параметр командной строки для инсталлятора 



> "C:\Documents and Settings\Tester\Desktop\setup_7.0.0.290_17.11.2008  _15-07.exe" */selfdefence=NO*


2. Если пользователь закрыл окно AVPTool и забыл, куда он установил программу, не нужно паниковать - при после перезагрузки Windows AVPTool запустится автоматически.

3. Если AVPTool не запускается, или, запустившись, завершает свою работу, то это в большинстве случаев означает наличие на компьютере активно защищающегося зверя. Прежде чем советовать пользователю качать альтернативные средства лечения (CureIt, AVZ, HJT), предложите сделать следующее:
В каталоге "Virus Removal Tool" есть файл *Scan.bat*. При его запуске AVPTool произведет автоматическое антивирусное сканирование без открытия главного окна. В ряде случаев этого окажется достаточно для успешной борьбы с вирусом. После такого сканирования можно запустить AVPTool в обычном режиме.В каталоге "Virus Removal Tool" есть файл *Log.bat*. При его запуске AVPTool произведет сбор информации о системе (лог AVZ) без открытия главного окна.В каталоге "Virus Removal Tool" есть файл *Script.bat*. При его запуске AVPTool произведет выполнение скрипта лечения без открытия главного окна. Скрипт должен быть сохранен в каталоге "Virus Removal Tool" в текстовом файле с именем *AVZ_Execute.txt* (либо имя файла скрипта должно быть указано в качестве параметра командной строки для файла Script.bat)

4. Удалить AVPTool отныне можно, ответив при закрытии главного окна AVPTool утвердительно на вопрос "Хотите ли Вы удалить программу с компьютера?" либо запустив вручную файл *unins000.exe*. Оба метода работают.

5. Если файл unins000.exe был случайно стерт, удаление AVPTool будет произведено без проблем: нужно просто запустить исполняемый файл в дочернем каталоге "Virus Removal Tool" и при закрытии главного окна AVPTool ответить утвердительно на вопрос "Хотите ли Вы удалить программу с компьютера?".

----------


## AndreyKa

> Сборка 7.0.0.290 доступна на публичных серверах


А то, что название начинается с setup_7.0.0.242, это нормально?

----------


## DVi

> А то, что название начинается с setup_7.0.0.242, это нормально?


Просто она еще не до всех серверов доехала.
Как доедет, так всем будет отдаваться 7.0.0.0.290.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Что скажите?

----------


## priv8v

Спокойствие, только спокойствие...

ЗЫ:а чем алерт не нравится?.. Вроде бы разумный совет, хотя странно его слышать от программы :Smiley: 
))))

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Спокойствие, только спокойствие...


Меня этим не испугать.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cheesy: 




> ЗЫ:а чем алерт не нравится?.. Вроде бы разумный совет, хотя странно его слышать от программы
> ))))


Тут дело не в том что не нравится. Важно знать в каких случаях программа может выдавать такое сообщение. Я столкнулся с этим впервые. Два дня ушло на то, чтобы понять в чем дело.

----------


## priv8v

> Два дня ушло на то, чтобы понять в чем дело


в чем же?..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Давайте узнаем, что ответят разработчики. После, я отвечу на Ваш вопрос.

----------


## DVi

> Что скажите?


"Это жжжжжж неспроста..."
Почему бы не последовать совету?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

P.S. Наводящий вопрос: откуда Вы брали этот дистрибутив? Если это одна из моих внутренних сборок, то на такое сообщение можно не обращать внимания. Если это публичная сборка, то либо увас сидит зверек, либо что-то сломалось в сборочном роботе .

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> "Это жжжжжж неспроста..."
> Почему бы не последовать совету?


Результата не дало.




> P.S. Наводящий вопрос: откуда Вы брали этот дистрибутив? Если это одна из моих внутренних сборок, то на такое сообщение можно не обращать внимания. Если это публичная сборка, то либо увас сидит зверек, либо что-то сломалось в сборочном роботе .


Я забираю только с http://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/devbuilds/AVPTool/

Пользователь пожаловался на то, что при нажатии на значке "Мой компьютер" ничего не происходит. Пришел смотреть, а у него на компьютере два антивируса. Поверх NOD32 еще Avast накатил. Я трогать ничего не стал. Решил сразу поставить AVPTool. Он выдал сообщение которое Вы видели. Я решил снести NOD32. Ставлю AVPTool и опять тот же результат. Снес Avast. Опять ставлю программу и опять вылазит это сообщение. На третий раз решил произвести полную проверку. Программа отработала нормально, но только ничего не нашла. В логах также ничего интересного не усмотрел. Помимо этого прогнал нодом, avz и vba32. Результат - ноль.

На самом же деле на машине был файловый вирус. Предположительно попал он при скачке программы NOD32 Update Viewer, которая и была заражена. Вот одна из ссылок на нее ..... Если погуглить возможно можно напасть на зараженный образец. 

Хотелось знать в каких случаях еще может выдаваться такое сообщение?

*P. S.* Кстати, в этой поделке есть модуль который пытается обновить базы AVPTool и AVZ.

----------


## 456

NOD32 Update Viewer попадаются паленые .
Недавно искал знакомому - ой NOD32 ругался  . 
Не помню как называется . И логи , и карантин очищаю периодически .

----------


## DVi

> Программа отработала нормально, но только ничего не нашла. 
> ....
> На самом же деле на машине был файловый вирус.


Стало быть, тулзе не удалось поставить драйвер. Поэтому и появилось это сообщение. При загрузке в сейф-моде был шанс обойтись либо поставить драйвер, либо обойтись без него.

----------


## akok

Теперь AVPTool есть троян  :Cheesy: 

http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=94801

----------


## DVi

Ложняк.
Исправили.
Обещали больше так не делать  :Smiley:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Обещали больше так не делать


Надеюсь, обошлось без увольнений? 

*Добавлено через 12 минут*

Кстати, какие новшества будут в ближайшее время? А то я смотрю только базы обновляются и все на этом. Цифра 7 поменяется на 8 или нет?

----------


## DVi

Когда-нибудь обязательно поменяется.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Когда-нибудь обязательно поменяется.


Это не ответ. Когда-нибудь понятие растяжимое.

----------


## Aleksandra

Добавьте в AVPTool кнопочку для сбора безопасных файлов.

----------


## Rampant

После использования данной утилиты, в системе остался драйвер AVZ Kernel Drivers - utexmtm2, хотя по логам должен удалиться, почему так?

----------


## DVi

Должен был автоматически удалиться.
Какую Вы использовали версию AVPTool и когда ее скачали с сайта?

----------


## Rampant

Версия setup_7.0.0.290_19.12.2008_21-32, скачана в тот же день, в логах и указано что драйвер удалён, но когда зашёл в диспетчер устройств, указал показывать скрытые устройства(иногда удобно быть чайником), увидел этот драйвер. p.s. Запустил поиск, в системе драйвера нет, в реестре записей осталось много, удалил вручную из устройств.

----------


## DVi

Сам файл удаляется, а безобидные записи иногда остаются, это правда.
Приду на работу, попробую разобраться.

----------


## Dionis

AVPTool_7.0.0.290_26.10.2009_06-16.exe
По умолчанию предложил поставиться на рабочий стол текущего пользователя.
Пользователь имеет права админа.
Поставился.
Отметил на проверку системный диска и запустил сканирование.
Доходит до сканирования своей же папки и закрывается без всяких сообщений.
После удаления и установки на соседний раздел, системный диск просканировал полностью.

Так и должно быть или я где-то неправ?

----------


## DVi

Так быть не должно.
Но в свете скорого релиза новой версии заняться Вашей проблемой некому.

----------

